# Topics > Robotics > Songs about robots >  "Boo Hewerdine-Amazing Robot" from Richard Ecclestone

## Airicist

vimeo.com/user27206880

facebook.com/richardecclestonephotography

linkedin.com/company/richard-ecclestone-photographer

----------


## Airicist

Boo Hewerdine - Amazing Robot
May 6, 2014




> Filmed over two days in Southwold with one Action Man, ten tin robots and a lot of funny looks...

----------

